# Nature's Reflection Taxidermy



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently won a gift certificate at a wild game dinner to Nature's Reflection Taxidermy out of Flint. Has anybody had any experience with him? If so, do you know what kind of mounts he is best at? He has a pretty cool website. His 'yotes look pretty cool.

http://www.natures-reflection.com/


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

That sounds like a great gift.Now all you have to do is get you a trophy of some kind.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

what ever you do, dont get a duck done by him:SHOCKED::yikes::tdo12:


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

I would invest a little time and go to his shop. Check out, in person, some of his work, before you have something you want to have done. This will let you know just of important of a trophy you would trust him with. If your happy with what you see, then take what ever you want over, but if things look a little shaky, then you could take something not so important to you.

The visit will give you a chance to talk to him, and find out how long he will honor the certificate, since you currently don't have anything to bring in.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, how much is it for?


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's not worth a whole lot. Not enough to cover an entire mount. I was just thinking about maybe getting something little just to burn it up. I was thinking about getting a life size squirrel, or maybe like a yote rug. I saw on his website he doesn't have pricing for yote rugs. Does anyone know on average what a yote rug costs???


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

There isn't an average price necessarily. I would say between $450.00 and $500.00


----------



## tazzymoto (Mar 16, 2005)

I went to the website , the mounts are marginal at best, i would definatley go look at his work in person first


----------

